# Decent touch-up paint for a BMW e91



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

I need some sparkling graphite touch up paint. Does anyone know who does the best? Needs to be quite thick as some punk has keyed my car. The scratch is not too deep, so I think a couple of passes of a nice thick touch-up will give me just enough of a mountain to flat down with 3000.

I was going to go for the genuine BMW one.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have used

http://www.touchuppaintking.co.uk/

they seem ok -

you need to layer the paint to fill the scratch slowly slowly !


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

If it's not too deep and the scratch is white in colour and disappears with alittle spit on it, you'd be better off putting clear coat in it and wet flatting once dried...

If there's basecoat missing you'll have to add where needed first...
Most paint suppliers will make up small amounts for you, if desperate you could always use Halfords...


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

What you're thinking of doing might work with a flat colour, however .......
with a colour that has a high percentage of metallic (such as yours) you'll encounter two problems.

Firstly: 
No matter how good the colour match may be your method of application will cause a colour change.
You'll be applying the paint much thicker than it was designed to be applied (by spraying) and as such the metallic particles 'sink', they won't reflect the light and the paint will appear dull and dark.

Secondly: 
You can't sand or flat back a metallic colour. 
If you sand or flat back a metallic colour you damage any metallic particles that might doing their job. They then can't reflect the light and the paint will appear dull and dark.

Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ask at you local bodyshop if you can buy some and if you want it thick ask for it not to be thinned. They should give you lacquer aswell. Doubt it would cost anymore than a finer and will more than likely give it to you free.

Sutty.


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

It is white indeed, I'll go spit at my car this afternoon. Thanks.



Slammedorion said:


> If it's not too deep and the scratch is white in colour and disappears with alittle spit on it, you'd be better off putting clear coat in it and wet flatting once dried...
> 
> If there's basecoat missing you'll have to add where needed first...
> Most paint suppliers will make up small amounts for you, if desperate you could always use Halfords...


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

OK that's really handy to know, because I was about to go and take some 3000 to my old Volvo 850R Olive Green too, as that's covered in little scratches that have gone white.

The only thing, both cars have a clear coat on them, does the metallic rule you mention still apply?



squiggs said:


> What you're thinking of doing might work with a flat colour, however .......
> with a colour that has a high percentage of metallic (such as yours) you'll encounter two problems.
> 
> Firstly:
> ...


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a DA (the blue and black one) and Megs UC, Scratch X and AG SRP. Maybe I'll stick to that little lot instead of touch-up and flat.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

theador said:


> OK that's really handy to know, because I was about to go and take some 3000 to my old Volvo 850R Olive Green too, as that's covered in little scratches that have gone white.
> 
> The only thing, both cars have a clear coat on them, does the metallic rule you mention still apply?


As long as you don't break through the clear coat you'll be ok.


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

OK great. The paint is pretty hard on them both so should be ok.



squiggs said:


> As long as you don't break through the clear coat you'll be ok.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Bmw part number for sparkling graphite touch up kit: 51 91 0 391 370


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks, I actually managed to get away with just using some clearcoat touch up, although he scratch was deep it hadn't gone completely through the colour. I used a bit of rubbing compound to get rid of hard edges, then filled in a few layers of clearcoat touch up. I'll wet flat it once it's completely dry.



pcm1980 said:


> Bmw part number for sparkling graphite touch up kit: 51 91 0 391 370


----------

